# medication issue



## The bubblerum (Oct 28, 2013)

I am on sever meds, now there is one that causes delayed ejaculation, basically I take forever to cum. The other causes premature ejaculation. So I am damned either way. I thought the delayed would be best but if we get tired or something then I am out fo luck and she feels bad. but the other way she is out of luck and I feel bad. My doctor is looking into other meds but so far just these 2. What would you suggest I try or what can I do?


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

delayed ejaculation of course, if she ends before you, you can always help yourself.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Delayed ejaculation is better because you can go and go.....instead of very quickly and the wife says, you're done already?!

Try this. Have 10g arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before you go to bed. This makes your body produce more Human Growth Hormone, your dreams will be very real and you'll usually wake up hard and in the mood. It's cheap too.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

The bubblerum said:


> I am on sever meds, now there is one that causes delayed ejaculation, basically I take forever to cum. The other causes premature ejaculation. So I am damned either way. I thought the delayed would be best but if we get tired or something then I am out fo luck and she feels bad. but the other way she is out of luck and I feel bad. My doctor is looking into other meds but so far just these 2. What would you suggest I try or what can I do?



My vote is use the delay ejaculation meds !!!!!


----------



## Pellegriono (Jul 4, 2013)

My husband suffered from inhibited ejaculation after being put on an anti-depressant. After a few months he came off the of the drug and it took him nearly three months to return to 'normal'. I would suggest switching to a new drug.


----------



## Pellegriono (Jul 4, 2013)

And I would personally prefer he take the pills that delay ejaculation than the other alternative. But try alternatives. Also you said he takes 'several' drugs. This might also be part of the problem.


----------



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

What drugs is he taking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

If you learn to stop focusing on climax and enjoy the passion and intimacy, either will be fine.

Just a thought because you might not realize what you are missing by focusing on the O.

It's all good,
Stretch


----------

